# Eastern PA gtg



## Timberframed (Aug 20, 2010)

Anyone up for a gtg near Carversville PA.? Sept.4-5.


----------



## betterbuilt (Aug 20, 2010)

What kind of get together are you thinking. * MILL FEST* Or are you thinking a party.


----------



## Timberframed (Aug 20, 2010)

I was thinking millfest then party. Grill steaks over an open fire kind of gig. I have 2 56" x 9' White Ash logs I'll be slabbing along with a 24" x 12' log with the mini mill. After the saws are shut down for the night I was planning on slamming some cold beer. Got lots of space to park, pitch tents ect. It's all in the country.


----------



## betterbuilt (Aug 20, 2010)

What kind of logs do you have to mill?


----------



## Timberframed (Aug 20, 2010)

Fraxinus Americana. I have my shop there in an old carriage barn 30' x 40' I can accomodate 7 people comfortably in the house which is next to the shop.


----------



## betterbuilt (Aug 20, 2010)

White Ash. 


I'd be into coming down. I have a Table to deliver about an hour from you. That's If i can get it done by then. I just got a new old 076 and maybe I could try it out there.


----------



## Timberframed (Aug 20, 2010)

You are more than welcome. I'll be using a Panther 60" mill and maybe we can compare. Bring the family if you would like.


----------



## betterbuilt (Aug 20, 2010)

Timberframed said:


> You are more than welcome. I'll be using a Panther 60" mill and maybe we can compare. Bring the family if you would like.



No family, just me. 60inch wow. Is it on the track or a portable one. What saw are you running.


----------



## Timberframed (Aug 20, 2010)

Portable like a Granberg. I run a stock ICS 633 which is Oleo Mac-Efco 101cc designed to run wot 11,500 rmp all day. No oiling provision so 2 aux oilers front and rear so to speak. I change the bar and chain to twinmax diamond and slab boulders if so desired. Same mount as Stihl 090.


----------



## betterbuilt (Aug 20, 2010)

Timberframed said:


> Portable like a Granberg. I run a stock ICS 633 which is Oleo Mac-Efco 101cc designed to run wot 11,500 rmp all day. No oiling provision so 2 aux oilers front and rear so to speak. I change the bar and chain to twinmax diamond and slab boulders if so desired. Same mount as Stihl 090.



Nice. I have the double ended bar with the 48 inch granberg. I have been running it with a 066 but I've been wanting a backup saw. I found this 076 and still have some work to do on it, but it is running and seems really strong. 

I'm not sure about milling rocks but it sounds like it might be fun to watch you try. The chain sounds really expensive.


----------



## Timberframed (Aug 20, 2010)

I'm really a wood guy though I'll take what I can get as far as work. I bought this saw 7 years ago to plunge cut Flint stone on 3 seperate jobs for doorways/windows ect. Since then I've been called to do more. It's not an 090 but IT FREAKIN CUTS! Starts cold on 3rd pull at 60-80° and wants to work like bull. I like the option wood or stone. The diamond chain makes a very, very smooooth cut. Nearly polished! Cutting granite? You're going to get wet. Unlike a hardwood, the b/c won't (Freehand) wander into the path of least resistance so once you start...it for the most part will be in plane and this requires skill. Chains can be had for $350


----------



## DRB (Aug 20, 2010)

Timberframed said:


> I'm really a wood guy though I'll take what I can get as far as work. I bought this saw 7 years ago to plunge cut Flint stone on 3 seperate jobs for doorways/windows ect. Since then I've been called to do more. It's not an 090 but IT FREAKIN CUTS! Starts cold on 3rd pull at 60-80° and wants to work like bull. I like the option wood or stone. The diamond chain makes a very, very smooooth cut. Nearly polished! Cutting granite? You're going to get wet. Unlike a hardwood, the b/c won't (Freehand) wander into the path of least resistance so once you start...it for the most part will be in plane and this requires skill. Chains can be had for $350



If we don't see pics it does exist

You gota post some pics of this if there is such a thing.:monkey:


----------



## Rudedog (Aug 20, 2010)

Wow. I made plans on that weekend to visit friends in Reading PA. They need a tree cut down and some brush taken care of on a new to them property. I may tell them that I can only make it Sunday. I really want to learn to mill. I just bought a 090AV and would like to come for Saturday.


----------



## betterbuilt (Aug 26, 2010)

Timberframed do you have any pictures of those Ash logs?


----------



## Timberframed (Aug 28, 2010)

[/URL][/IMG]



[/URL][/IMG]



[/URL][/IMG]
Here they are. As you can see one is ½ way done and is straight grained. The big'un is 9' x 55". Can't wait to chaw thru and see what's inside with all the burls.



[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## betterbuilt (Aug 28, 2010)

Timberframed said:


> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice. 
How thick are you cutting them?


----------



## Timberframed (Aug 28, 2010)

2¾


----------



## betterbuilt (Aug 28, 2010)

Timberframed said:


> 2¾



That a good size for ash. I did a big one and cut it 2 inch and some of the boards curled pretty good. I might get 1 1/4 out of it.


----------



## Timberframed (Aug 28, 2010)

I counted 133 rings. One of the burls had 128



[/URL][/IMG] Ckeck out that corona.


----------



## USMC0802 (Aug 28, 2010)

I'm in Lancaster County, but I'm a firewood guy. I don't think I'll have time to make it though. I'm heading south for crabs on that Sunday.


----------



## Timberframed (Aug 28, 2010)

Sounds better than eat'in sawdust! Maybe I'll s#*t can this milling op. and head to Lancaster Co. with my crab steamer. By the way Alaskan King is on sale here for $6.99 lb.


----------

